

VERSUS IO Aims To Compare Anything  - urgeio
http://techcrunch.com/2012/07/18/versus-io-aims-to-compare-anything-has-its-fanboy-filter-dialled-high/

======
Xavura
Absolutely love the "show original size" feature, very cool. Tested out with
my phone and it is for all intents and purposes exact.

------
brandoncapecci
Make careful note of the word "aims" in this article title. They compare
mobile devices and... well, that's it so far.

~~~
swalsh
Of course one could hop in a time machine and say "Make careful note of the
word "aims", Amazon aims to sell everything. Today they only sell books"

Its good to start an ambitious idea in a niche.

~~~
brandoncapecci
Making the transition from selling books to selling other goods seems is
generally more simple than the transition from comparing one type of product
versus to comparing anything. As the article mentions, these tools have
existed for awhile and the quality has always degraded the more universal they
become. Obviously I didn't expect too many avenues of comparisons but I also
didn't expect just one...

------
amirmansour
Kinda like the prettier <http://atfight.me>

